# Daten von CoDeSys v2.3 nach Excel (mit DDE-Port möglich ?)



## Würfel (30 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich befinde mich in einer Projektarbeit und möchte für mein Abschlussprojekt Werte einer Variablen nach Excel transportieren. Es sollte über einen DDE-Port funktionieren, dazu habe ich zum testen die Übungsmaschine in CoDeSys programmiert und will nun die Werte vom Counter in Excel transportieren.
*
1.*  Mein Programm im Menü eingeloogt und gestartet. 
*
2.*  Ich habe Excel geöffnet, die Formel  * "* *=CODESYS|'C:\CODESYS\PROJECT\IFMBSP.PRO'!'PLC_PRG.TEST'* *"* eingegeben.(Wie es in der Anleitung stand)  Natürlich mit dem Pfad in dem ich es auf meinen PC habe :smile:.

Jetzt erscheint ein Warnfenster:* Remotedaten nicht zugänglich!* Um auf diese Daten zuzugreifen muss Excel eine andere Anwendung starten. ............


Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen? Oder komme ich um eine Programmierung in VB nicht drum herum ?


MfG  Würfel


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo Würfel,
auf welchem OS läuft das ganze?


----------



## RobiHerb (2 Mai 2012)

*Dde*

Es ist mir unbekannt, dass CoDeSys 2.x DDE unterstützt. 

Bisher ging es nach meiner Meinung nur über den Gateway Server.


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (2 Mai 2012)

Einmal in der Hilfe DDE einegeben!

Thomas

CoDeSys verfügt über eine DDE (dynamic data exchange)  Schnittstelle. Damit stellt CoDeSys die Inhalte von Steuerungsvariablen und  IEC-Adressen anderen Anwendungen, die ebenfalls über eine DDE-Schnittstelle  aufweisen, zur Verfügung. 

 Bei Verwendung des symbolorientierten GatewayDDE Servers  können die Variablenwerte unabhängig vom CoDeSys Programmiersystem aus der  Steuerung gelesen werden und ebenfalls in Anwendungen, die eine  DDE-Schnittstelle aufweisen, dargestellt werden.
 Achtung: Direkte Adressen können  über den DDE-Server nicht gelesen werden ! Für diesen Fall müssen in CoDeSys  Variablen mit der entsprechenden Adresszuweisung (AT) angelegt werden.
 Achtung: Die DDE-Schnittstelle wurde mit Word 97 und  Excel 97 unter Windows NT 4.0 getestet. Für Fehler in der DDE-Kommunikation, die  durch die Verwendung anderer Versionen bzw. durch zusätzlich installierte  Programme auf Ihrem Rechner hervorgerufen werden können, übernimmt 3S – Smart  Software Solutions keine Verantwortung.


----------



## Würfel (2 Mai 2012)

*OK, eine andere Lösung gefunden*

Hallo @Alle,

wir haben das CoDesys heute an die SPS angeschlossen. Aus anderen Berichten, konnt ich ebenfalls herauslesen dass es mit einem Excel > 97 Schwierigkeiten geben kann. Auch Excel 97 mit Windows 7 führt zu vielen Problemen, habe es dann nicht weiter getestet. Über den Gateway konnten wir heute den ersten Wert auslesen. Mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt, aber es scheint vorerst gelöst zu sein.

Danke schonmal für dei Antworten.


----------



## carki (4 Mai 2012)

Wenn du eine Lösung parat hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn du sie uns mitteilen könntest. Bin an solch einer Sache auch Interessiert!!!

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Carki


----------



## Würfel (6 Mai 2012)

Ich bin am 09.05 in der firma, da werd ich die Vorgehensweise nochmal genau anschauen und dann hier einstellen.

MfG


----------



## carki (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo Würfel 

hast du nochmal nachgeschaut wie die Vorgehensweise war?

gruß
carki


----------



## Würfel (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

leider etwas verspätet. - Sorry

Also es läuft auch wenn ich direkt den Laptop an die Wago CPU anklemme und die *Formel* in der Hilfeanleitung von CoDeSys benutze:

Hilfe,  DDE, Verknüpfung mit Excel.    Die hier abgebildete Formel muss entsprechend mit dem Pfad des abzufragenden Programms auf der deiner Festplatte übereinstimmen.

Der Ich habe den Fehler bei der Eingabe gemacht. Die Hochkommas habe ich wohl vertauscht. 


Mfg


----------

